
Kivuhub Support - eliudprom1
https://kivuhub.net/
======
eliudprom1
KivuHub is a hub which support a community of entrepreneurs, developers,
business and startups with the right technological skills and business. We
work with startups and entrepreneurs, who are eager to make an impact and make
the east of the DR. Congo tech and business friendly by building capacity and
tackling local problem with local solution.

